# 4 month old taking long naps



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Today my 4 mon old had a 4.5 hour nap! I had to wake him 2 hours early today so we could go to see my niece sing at her school. He had slept last night for a 7 hour stretch and then after feeding slept another 2 hours. He had a short 30 min nap later in the morning and then fell asleep around his usual nap time this afternoon at 1 and slept till 5:30.

yesterday he had a 3.5 hour nap. Again I had to wake him about an hour and a half earlier then his normal wake time.

I don't really have any kind of schedule, I just follow his cues. He seems to have a natural rhythm and does tend to have 2-3 hour naps in the afternoon. Anyway just wondering if anyone else's LO has long naps or if this is something to be concerned about?


----------



## jillian+1 (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe some kind of growth spurt? My dd has gone through times when she would nap a lot longer than other times, and getting up early would certainly exacerbate that. As long as he's still sleeping at night, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## gingerbane (Jun 10, 2007)

This sounds perfectly normal. Sometimes kids just need more sleep. For about 2 weeks, my 3 month old took a 2-3 hour morning nap and a 3-4 hour afternoon nap, plus slept from 7:30pm-7:30am only waking once to eat around 3am. At first I was a little worried but she was still eating plenty, growing, and having plenty of wet dipes. After about two weeks of this her naps have become much shorter. I think they just go through cycles.


----------



## kati_kati (Jan 20, 2007)

glad to hear it's normal! my ds is almost 4 mo and just started doing this too, but only if i'm lying down next to him on the bed. he won't sleep that long in a sling or in my lap. after about three hours i start moving away a bit b/c i get worried about him sleeping so much and he soon wakes up. seems like he could keep sleeping though. we are far from having a schedule so some days when we are out doing stuff he only gets really short naps. who knows. he still sleeps well at night.


----------



## SheepNumber97245 (Apr 20, 2007)

My lil guy will go through a week about every month where he takes reeeally long nap.... then he wakes up and can't fit into his clothes. lol
growth spirt!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SheepNumber97245* 
My lil guy will go through a week about every month where he takes reeeally long nap.... then he wakes up and can't fit into his clothes. lol
growth spirt!

laughup My DH was joking that DS wouldn't fit into his clothes anymore after such a long nap!

Thanks everyone for your reassurance


----------

